# Species 2 themed RP



## Wozzer (May 18, 2017)

I've had this idea for an RP based on the second Species movie, where the boy in the ambulance at the end absconds with Eve, the Sil clone's baby. Here's an example of a possible first post:

_The little boy sat in the back of the ambulance, watching the dead woman's belly expand with life. The pathetic humans thought they had succeeded in wiping out his family, the next step in evolution, but they were wrong. Sure, they had managed to destroy his father, and kill a handful of his brothers and sisters as they slept in their cocoons, awaiting their rebirth as adults, but that was no matter. Patrick had produced hundreds of hybrid offspring, and hid them up and down the state. Even in the barn, most of the children had escaped, being either too young to grow up or already having done so. The species would rise up and destroy their predecessors. 

Though even the weakest of Patrick's children was superior in every way to the greatest of humans, John was as of yet his most perfect offspring. He was strong, he was fast, he was intelligent, but his senses told him that the unborn child within his father's last mate was to him what he was to humans. He also knew it would be a girl...

When the dead woman looked like she was nine months pregnant, her skin started to rip. Like a butterfly emerging from its cocoon, a bloody baby ripped its way from its dead mother. It did not cry as it clambered over its mother's corpse, observing the little boy who had greeted it into the world.
_
Discord:  Wozzer #6599


----------

